# cloner les clics souris



## johhM (21 Août 2016)

bonjour a tous

je suis a la recherche un programme qui me permettrais de cloner les clic de ma souris sur une ou plusieurs application en même temps.

Je vous explique le pourquoi  je suis un gros joueurs de multiboxing (jouer plus comptes d'un jeu en méme temps ) et depuis mon passage sur mac impossible trouvé ça

sur windows j'utilisé le programme isboxer (spéciallemnt créer pour les multiboxeur) mais incompatible avec mac , j'ai pour le moment refuser d'installer une partition windows car le mac me sert en priorité pour le travail et si je commence a "bidouille" j'ai peur de faire n'importe quoi donc me voila et je demande de l'aide.

dans le pire des cas je pense acheter un disque externe pour installer un windows mais bon


----------

